# I'm in trouble! Need some advice.



## amizdu (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm really ashamed of myself, infact I feel too inferior in this forum. 

I'm currently writing my 12th board exams, and to tell you the truth, I haven't studied ANYTHING in Physics and Chemistry all the year. I wasted all the time I had, and now I have done very badly in my board exams!

I'm afraid I'll fail, so I want to know what can I do, then?

Will going for a Diploma for 3 years and then joining BE be a good idea?

It would ge good if I pass and get into BE in some college. I'm quiet confident of scoring well in the entrance exams, well enough to get into a decent college. But, if I fail or not get enough in the Boards to meet the minimum PCM aggregate requirement? Nightmares!

I will NEVER, NEVER, NEVER EVER repeat my mistakes and would strive hard from now on.

So, please help me. I can approach my dad, but I'm affraid of the consequences. What can I do if it happens.
(BTW, I'm obsessed with Computers and Technology)

And to those like me, I would like to say, don't postpone work, studying in the last 2 days before exams will not help much. 

AND, sorry for polluting such a good forum with my shameless questions, I'm helpless.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 16, 2009)

I am supposing that you are from CBSE.

Dude there are good books from Rachna Sagar Publication known as *Together with Series*. These are really good books rather say Sample Papers. Do try them out.

Also study according to the Blue Print provided by CBSE. You will get good marks if you start studying according to this Print.

And don't loose heart and just study. Forget abt Diploma and BE, just concentrate on Papers now.

All the Best


----------



## pickster (Mar 17, 2009)

I kinda did the same thing with Chem.
But then studied for 2 weeks before the exam, and getting quite good marks now.

Study Physics using Pradeep and NCERT and do sample papers + previous year question papers.
For Chemistry, NCERT is enough. But again, you will have to do previous year and sample question papers.

Don't loose hope. Board isin't the end of everything. Actually, its one of the more useless exams out there. Stay strong, buddy!


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, I would say the same as mrintech, just forget about diploma and stuff at the moment. Prioritize your life and go accordingly. If I were you, I would tell my mom first about this incident and then tell your dad about it, that is ofcource after all the exams are over. If by any chance something goes bad they will be prepared to face it as well.

Just let them know how you feel and what you did, don't lie to them. Farewell in your other exams and let 'bygones be bygones', concentrate on your other exams.

All the best!!


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 17, 2009)

Bit Of motivation for you

Concentrate on your remaining exams.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2009)

All's well that ends well. I am glad I am done with Physics and Chemistry. Was not as hard as I expected, but maybe thats because of all the slogging I did in the last few days before the exam to (hopefully) assure myself marks (and knowledge) good enough for getting into a good collage later for B.Tech.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 22, 2009)

amizdu said:


> It would ge good if I pass and get into BE in *some* college. I'm quiet confident of scoring well in the entrance exams, well enough to get into a decent college. But, if I fail or not get enough in the Boards to meet the minimum PCM aggregate requirement? Nightmares!




Dude be carefully about your choice of an Engineering College .....

A  B.E/B.tech Degree from a not so good Engineering college =   No hope of getting a job ....
Some of my friends are are really suffering the consequences of their wrong decisions now .....


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Its better for you to take one more year and prepare yourself for competition ......dont worry its not bad , lakhs of do it just to clear jee or get good ranks in it . thats why jee gives you a second chance . so best of luck for it .


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

I have done well in Chemistry, English and Maths till now but in Physics I got screwed. I get only 30 to 34(out of 70) on counting including step marks. Does the board give step marks?


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

YEESSSSS , it gives a lot !

dont worry !


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Thankyou very much sir!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

BTW , you should be preparing for iit jee and aieee now isn't it ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^ Yes I will be preparing for them after 24th. 24th is my last exam i.e. CSc. i have bought H.C. Verma for Physics. What should I buy for Maths and Chemistry. I have last 10 years solved papers.


----------

